# Automatic Exposure Bracketing ??



## mitsugirly (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm trying to read the manual to the Dynamic Photo HDR and it brought up the AEB on camera's (which I had thought this would be a much better idea if the camera could be set up to do this so that you didn't have to manually reset the camera after every shot and you would be able to avoid and camera shake during adjustments, but didn't really realize that it exsisted lol).

So, I pulled out my manual to my camera to see if my camera was equipped with this feature...yes, yes it is...yippee! :heart:

Now, my question...
I'm not fully understanding the setting it shows. When I put the AEB on  (BRK-C) there are 2 choices, 0.7ev or 0.3ev. Which am I looking for to use with an HDR picture? I tried doing a test shot on both settings hoping to try to answer my own question and still don't fully understand if it's giving me the -2 0 +2 settings.

One setting gave me: 4" 6" 8"
The other setting gave me: 20" 13" 8"
When I tried to compare it by manually setting it at the -2 0 +2 I ended up with a setting of: 4" 15" 30" which seems to be a really big difference than the other settings.
Does this mean that I can't use my AEB for the HDR and will have to manually set it?

I hope this all makes sense...I'm new to this and really don't know all the camera "terminology" yet.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

Just test it out and see what you get.  Digital photos are free, so take as many as you like.

The idea is that you want shots that expose for the shadows and shots that expose for the highlights.  It doesn't matter if you use AEB or just adjust the EC between shots or put the camera in manual and adjust the settings yourself.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 1, 2009)

Correct. The Sony cannot do +/-2.0 stops in it's Auto Bracketing mode.

+/- 2/3 (0.7) stops
+/- 1/3 (0.3) stops

You will have to this manually.


----------

